# Need one person for land cut trip



## cory4408 (Nov 29, 2008)

We will be leaving Kemah fri around 4 pm and heading back Sun afternoon. We will be staying in a cabin on the cut, wading ALL DAY and under the lights at night. We will make the trip in my Shoalwater. All you need is your rods and tackle, everything else is provided for $175. Pm me if interested.


----------

